# Lyft Seeking New Mega-Funding to Battle Uber



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Seeking New Mega-Funding to Battle Uber*
http://recode.net/2015/01/16/lyft-seeking-new-mega-funding-to-battle-uber/


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll donate 100% of my Uber take to this cause....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'll donate 100% of my Uber take to this cause....


That would imply that you're actually cash flow positive with your Uber driving...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That would imply that you're actually cash flow positive with your Uber driving...


The trick now is to put as little effort as possible in to driving for Uber and get the gaurentees. Strategy in design.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's comical how some of you think of Lyft as the good guys. They are just as guilty for these rate cuts. Lyft has led the charge many times in lowering rates, then Uber followed. Lyft is just as evil. They are just less evil cause they have less money. Otherwise, they're the same.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Every time they borrow and spend or steal money, they make you, the driver, work harder and be paid less for what you do.


As matter of fact, there is your name and picture on the contract, displaying a giant cock penetrating your ass, just like in old fashion .gifs, in and out in the infinite loop.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hitler angry at Uber's failed Lyft sabotage, paints pink mustache:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It's comical how some of you think of Lyft as the good guys. They are just as guilty for these rate cuts. Lyft has led the charge many times in lowering rates, then Uber followed. Lyft is just as evil. They are just less evil cause they have less money. Otherwise, they're the same.


That's probably true, unfortunately.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's really in the personal mathematics. Uber pays me .90/mile. Lyft pays 1.10/mile + tips (yes, tips are really far greater with Lyft thanks to the app) This makes Lyft the "Good guy". Uber can raise the rates to $1.75/mile and become the good guys. I can be bought. I'm fickle like that.


----------



## UberMarc (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with the money piece. The fact that Lyft allows riders to tip is the winning touch. Its the X factor that is the unknown. I know i can work gratuity from riders, so the opportunity to make that money is what puts Lyft above Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft, Now in Talks for More Funding, Pushes Growth Strategy*
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bit...unding-pushes-growth-strategy/?_r=0&referrer=


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft reportedly raising hundreds of millions to compete with Uber's massive cash pile*
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/12/8029561/lyft-funding-round-500-million-investment-compete-uber*


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Go get em, Lyft!

I don't see Uber and Lyft as equal "bad guys". Lyft has never deceived me. Just listen to John Zimmer talk vs Travis K. Completely different corporate culture and I think those that have driven for both know where I am coming from. They listen to drivers and adapt relatively quickly. In-app tipping, ability to never deal with a rider again through rating, 3min cancel window/meter starts 1min after arrival to name a few. Lyft went down for about an hour or so on Halloween...so they bonused everyone money to make up for it. Would Uber ever do that? Hell no.

Lyft still has a lot of growing up to do, but they are doing what they think they have to do to gain market share (which means matching rates, they think). Uber led the last round of cuts, not Lyft. Nowhere have I read that Lyft has this unsustainable goal of making Lyft cheaper than owning a car. If Lyft were to win the battle, I have much more faith in them doing what is right by drivers and riders both and setting fair rates. Uber is all about that IPO valuation down the road.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

^^^^
What she said!!



IndyDriver said:


> Go get em, Lyft!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> ^^^^
> What she said!!


She?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> She?


My sincere apologies, @IndyDriver !
I wasn't paying attention, and just assumed that your post was by @Gemgirlla !
Sorry!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

No worries, I was just poking a little fun back. I've been called much worse!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My sincere apologies, @IndyDriver !
> I wasn't paying attention, and just assumed that your post was by @Gemgirlla !
> Sorry!
> View attachment 4927


What did i miss? Lol


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Go get em, Lyft!
> 
> I don't see Uber and Lyft as equal "bad guys". Lyft has never deceived me. Just listen to John Zimmer talk vs Travis K. Completely different corporate culture and I think those that have driven for both know where I am coming from. They listen to drivers and adapt relatively quickly. In-app tipping, ability to never deal with a rider again through rating, 3min cancel window/meter starts 1min after arrival to name a few. Lyft went down for about an hour or so on Halloween...so they bonused everyone money to make up for it. Would Uber ever do that? Hell no.
> 
> Lyft still has a lot of growing up to do, but they are doing what they think they have to do to gain market share (which means matching rates, they think). Uber led the last round of cuts, not Lyft. Nowhere have I read that Lyft has this unsustainable goal of making Lyft cheaper than owning a car. If Lyft were to win the battle, I have much more faith in them doing what is right by drivers and riders both and setting fair rates. Uber is all about that IPO valuation down the road.


I totally agree . I would like to see Lyft win this battle or at least be able to stay in the game and put market pressure on Uber. We (pax and drivers) need this market to stay competitive.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What did i miss? Lol


I addressed @IndyDriver as "She", thinking that I was addressing you!


chi1cabby said:


> ^^^^
> What she said!!





IndyDriver said:


> She?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I addressed @IndyDriver as "She", thinking that I was addressing you!


Oh no! Lol. . Interesting article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome. So true. These new pax are starting off with 10 free $20 rides in our area, and that is really making believers out of new riders. I acted as personal driver to one guy today, and burned up 4 of his free rides. Made for a great day for me, too.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Both companies will be crashed at the wall of the insurance and Travis has a "Go(o)d View" to Alcatraz. Maybe they will open it for him again.

@chi1cabby great movie, who has made the subtitle?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Both companies will be crashed at the wall of the insurance and Travis has a "Go(o)d View" to Alcatraz. Maybe they will open it for him again.
> 
> @chi1cabby great movie, who has made the subtitle?


I don't agree. The insurance issue will be worked out as will the other regulatory issues. The consumer wants and demands TNC services. Travis on the other hand will likely be replaced if Uber has any chance of going public. Lyft should be bought and not by Uber. They need decent marketing people. They fail on that end and I believe this is why they haven't been able to get more market share. The problem w/ a lot these new tech/app companies is that they have great ideas but not the business experience or intelligence to make them truly successful in the long run. (my predictions and opinions only).


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> The consumer wants and demands TNC services.


Yep, the consumer wants and demand free weed, paying no taxes and so on. Let´s see where the game ends.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Raises $530 Million Series E To Battle Uber At Home*
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/03/12/lyft-raises-530-million-series-e/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Raises Additional $150 Million, Led by $100 Million Investment from Carl Icahn*
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/lyft-raises-additional-150-million-140000101.html


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Lyft Raises Additional $150 Million, Led by $100 Million Investment from Carl Icahn*
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/lyft-raises-additional-150-million-140000101.html


Doesn't Icahn get on board companies a year or two before he implodes them?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Doesn't Icahn get on board companies a year or two before he implodes them?


He's for shareholder value.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/1...hn-invests-100-million-in-lyft.html?referrer=
With the Lyft investment, Mr. Icahn has negotiated a board seat for Jonathan Christodoro, a managing director of Mr. Icahn's hedge fund, Icahn Enterprises.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

As I said in another thread Icahn will take down Lyft the same way he took down TWA


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> He's for shareholder value.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/1...hn-invests-100-million-in-lyft.html?referrer=
> With the Lyft investment, Mr. Icahn has negotiated a board seat for Jonathan Christodoro, a managing director of Mr. Icahn's hedge fund, Icahn Enterprises.


Very true. He usually hammers on management to get shit done.

Lyft will most likely be the first TNC to IPO and have its CEO ousted.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberRey said:


> It's really in the personal mathematics. Uber pays me .90/mile. Lyft pays 1.10/mile + tips (yes, tips are really far greater with Lyft thanks to the app) This makes Lyft the "Good guy". Uber can raise the rates to $1.75/mile and become the good guys. I can be bought. I'm fickle like that.


Lyft PAX tip? I think Lyft takes a part of that too. There's no way to prove they did or didn't.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft steals an idea, offers longer ping time, and a-hole pax. 
Na... no thanks. 
Even Uber beats Lyft where I drive.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> He's for shareholder value.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/1...hn-invests-100-million-in-lyft.html?referrer=
> With the Lyft investment, Mr. Icahn has negotiated a board seat for Jonathan Christodoro, a managing director of Mr. Icahn's hedge fund, Icahn Enterprises.


In a year, they'll sell to Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> In a year, they'll sell to Uber.


It's possible, but I don't see it happening. There was some talk last fall of Uber buying Lyft. But Lyft outright put that notion to rest. There really is a very hostile dynamic between em. Peter Thiel, an early investor in Lyft said "Uber is the most Ethically Challenged company in Silicon Valley!"


----------



## DreDamager (Jun 24, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It's comical how some of you think of Lyft as the good guys. They are just as guilty for these rate cuts. Lyft has led the charge many times in lowering rates, then Uber followed. Lyft is just as evil. They are just less evil cause they have less money. Otherwise, they're the same.


I agree 100% Lyft started this stupid rate decrease and was unprepared to do battle with a bigger player!! Lyft used us as ponds to make a dumbass business move


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I totally agree . I would like to see Lyft win this battle or at least be able to stay in the game and put market pressure on Uber. We (pax and drivers) need this market to stay competitive.


Huh?
The competition has brought mostly a race to the bottom on fares.

The competition should be more about competition over drivers. Which platform will pay better? That's what I'm interested in.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's all perspective. All companies are in business to make money. Period. Is Lyft "good"? Heck, I dunno. What I DO know is that Lyft hasn't cut the rates and tell me that I'll make more money because if it. Lyft has paid me every single guarantee, referral fee, and toll. Uber has not (not by a damn sight) I do believe that Lyft, as a business model, or by the will of the CEO appears to have integrity in it's handling of drivers and PAX. I am not a Lyft shill. Look at at past posts vilifying Lyft for their donations based markets. This is a job. I work hard at it. I WANT to be successful. Driving is fun, and I love being able to set my own hours. All that being said, I will support anyone who's willing to treat me like an asset more than a resource. But if you're going to treat me like a *****, please pay me like one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I will support anyone who's willing to treat me like an asset more than a resource. But if you're going to treat me like a *****, please pay me like one.


Amen!


----------



## Chris Kernan (May 7, 2015)

New to the forum here, and I've driven for Lyft on and off since November 2013 in Denver. They've been fair in what they've promised, and I've never had an issue with them, especially since I can keep just about everything I earn if I am diligent enough to get my hours in. Decided, before looking more at this forum, to give Uber a try this past weekend and I don't know how anyone can like them more. Based on what I earned vs what they took, roughly 30% of what I made, I do not know how anyone can make anything in Denver. I worked Friday/Saturday/Sunday from 8pm-3am and made less in 3 days with Uber, take home, than I made the previous Saturday with Lyft. Got 30 rides in over these days and hoping that Uber at least gives the bonus as promised, but either way, I definitely feel like Lyft is the good guy since they allow you to keep your money, and make it so much easier for pax to take care of good drivers via tips...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber investor Chris Sacca thinks Carl Icahn made a 'big mistake' backing Lyft*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/chris-sacca-carl-icahn-made-a-mistake-with-lyft-2015-6*


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know whats up with Lyft
But I wish I would have made the same mistakes Icahn has made.


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

Isn't Uber developing its own self-driving car, in an attempt to counter what Google is doing? But also because on the long run it does not want to depend on human beings to offer trips around town... What's Lyft's policy on developing vehicles?


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Simply put, uber is nothing but a greedy *****. Considering that they lie to pax (tips are included) steal ($1 safe fee taken out of every ride from driver) and cheat (lower fares = more rides= more $$)


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Eric Decker said:


> Isn't Uber developing its own self-driving car, in an attempt to counter what Google is doing? But also because on the long run it does not want to depend on human beings to offer trips around town... What's Lyft's policy on developing vehicles?


The first evidence I can find of attempts at driverless cars was back in 1920's HERE. And 90 years later we still don't have a working production model. We're not going to see anything driverless legally sold on the open market in the next few decades.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

My beef is Uber tries to herd me in areas ( fake surges ). Harasses me with spam ( turned Laura off ). To me its respect for now and that can change with one bad local manager. In truth I make more with Uber becauses Lyft doesnt have enough pax. If Lyft wins will they act the same?


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

So, Lyft has no plans in that direction...???


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Too busy in the gay pride parade?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Eric Decker said:


> So, Lyft has no plans in that direction...???


For driverless cars? Sure, but it'll be a LONG time after you leave Lyft/Uber when you see a working model that passes NHTSA, .


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

If Lyft would let me do SUV only trips like Uber I would do more Lyft, if hey would pay me to go get them customers I would do more Lyft if I was a mentor who got paid to wrap his car and allowed to do in car ads I would personally convert ever driver within 3 states of me.


----------

